# Rating system



## Adam86 (Aug 28, 2017)

I can get lots of 5 star trips for like a month and my rating doesn't change. One bad review and my rating immediately goes down


----------



## Neverceasing (May 2, 2018)

Adam86 said:


> I can get lots of 5 star trips for like a month and my rating doesn't change. One bad review and my rating immediately goes down


Welcome to Uber.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

You too? I thought it was just me lol 

The sooner you learn to observe and ignore stars, the better off you are as a driver.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

wk1102 is the only driver on the planet who can figure out uber-math


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I've gotten nothing but 5-star reviews for the last 8 weeks - no exaggeration- and my rating hasn't budged a tenth of a point. In fact that pointless "weekly report" with the 5-star ratings from each week is missing a full 4-5 weeks of ratings altogether.....

I debated sending Uber a message about it, but thought better of it. All I could imagine was Uber assuming I wanted them to _remove_ all of my 5-star ratings.....or some other ridiculous maneuver- and figured I'd just keep it zipped.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> wk1102 is the only driver on the planet who can figure out uber-math


He could use private lessons...


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

Ratings are based on your last 500 rated trips. If you have a lot of 5 stars, a 5 star rated trip will likely simply replace another 5 star, so your rating won't change. I'm kind of a jerk so I get a lot of non 5 star ratings. So when I get a 5 star, I have a better chance of my rating going up.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> wk1102 is the only driver on the planet who can figure out uber-math


New term, Uber-math.

Einstein and Steven Hawking are both dead so we can't get them to work on it but I'll try my best. Your rating is probably 4.8 or above. Let's just call it 4.8. 1 is a lot farther from 4.8 than 5. For that matter, 4 is a lot farther from 4.8 than 5.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> wk1102 is the only driver on the planet who can figure out uber-math


It just regular math...



Adam86 said:


> I can get lots of 5 star trips for like a month and my rating doesn't change. One bad review and my rating immediately goes down


That's how a mathematical average works. The highests your average can be is 5. 99 5☆s 99×5=495. 495÷5=5. your average is 5. Add a 1☆ to the mix

99×5=495 .. 1×1=1.
495+1=496

496÷100= 4.96
Even if your next 100 trips are 5 star you will still not be a 5.
199×5=995
995+1=996
996÷200= 4.98.

Another 100 5 stars 5×299= 1495
1495+1=1496
1496÷300=4.986 (rounded up to 4.99 but just barely)

There is no trickery it's just how mathematical averages work.

Think of it like this. Every time you get a five☆ it's like adding 5 drops of pure water to a glass. 4☆ you get 4 drops of water and one drop of red food coloring. 3☆ stars you get 3 drops of water and 2 red food coloring and so on.. a 1☆ you get 4 drops of food coloring and one drop of water.

Once you add the red food coloring that water has changed. It has a red tint. You can add drop after drop all you want but that water is tinted. At first each red drop will make it much darker. The more clear drops you put in the less each drop will effect the color but the dye will always darken the color more than a drop of water.

Your rating is similar, the more rated trips, the less each one effects it.

It really isn't a big mystery, its just basic math.



Julescase said:


> I've gotten nothing but 5-star reviews for the last 8 weeks - no exaggeration- and my rating hasn't budged a tenth of a point.


In your case, it because you, I'm assuming are at 96 or 97% 5 star rated trips. As you get a new 5 an old rating fall off because of tje rolling 500 ave. So, at 96 or 97% 5 starts, 96 or 97 times out of 100 your 5 will be replacing another 5.

Also, replacing a 4star with a 5star it could take as many as 5 to bump your average.

At 97% 5star you only have 13-17 non 5s. Out of 500. Depending when you got them it could take a long time to filter them out.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> It just regular math...
> 
> That's how a mathematical average works. The highests your average can be is 5. 99 5☆s 99×5=495. 495÷5=5. your average is 5. Add a 1☆ to the mix
> 
> ...


SEE WHAT I MEAN!


----------



## Jboaz686 (Aug 23, 2017)

The average persons lack of understanding basic math is mind boggling


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Jboaz686 said:


> The average persons lack of understanding basic math is mind boggling


I work in accounting and finance and I don't think that can be considered "basic" math, lol.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jboaz686 said:


> The average persons lack of understanding basic math is mind boggling


I think people just don't realize that it is just a basic average. They think there's some secret formula and overlook the obvious.



Julescase said:


> I work in accounting and finance and I don't think that can be considered "basic" math, lol.


It really is.








First find out your total amount of stars received...

471×5= 2355
19×3= 76
3×2= 6
2×3= 6
1×5= 5

2355+76+6+6+5=2448

Then divide that total by total # of rated trips

2448 total stars received in 500 trips

2448÷500= 4.896 rounded to 4.90


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

You know you don't need to ask uber for a breakdown of ratings. You can just click this 









And it will show you a breakdown like this,


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Classified said:


> You know you don't need to ask uber for a breakdown of ratings. You can just click this
> View attachment 227054
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I know but that will not give you an exact breakdown due to rounding. As you can see I have 2 3 Stars but it shows 0% .
If you look at what I just posted it show 1 and 3 as 0% .. I have 6 of these combined.

The reason I asked and posted this though was just to show how our rating was figured.









2435÷500= 4.906 or 4.91



Classified said:


> You know you don't need to ask uber for a breakdown of ratings. You can just click this
> View attachment 227054
> 
> 
> ...


Even though you show 0 3, 2 and 1 star you have at least 2 of those possibly and probably 3 in some combination ..

If you had all 4s and 5s like your % shows your rating would be .02 higher.

485×5= 2425
15×4= 60

2485÷500=4.97


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I always think these threads are going to either get flamed or little response. At least from non nubies. The ratings screenshots, the math. So tediously boring. Why? Because isn't it a forgone conclusion with drivers that have been doing this for awhile that ratings mean essentially nothing? Julescase said it best in a recent response to a post: _"People - listen up!! Your badges and stars mean SHIT! As long as your rating is 4.65+ then you really shouldn't waste time trying for STARS AND BADGES. They do nothing for you. Nothing! _ Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

kdyrpr Yes I don't care about badges only coz I have them all, and I don't care about stars, unless my ratings start dropping, but lower ratings means less trip requests, I have hundreds of screenshots proving this, so ideally you do want a bigger star count to earn more,

One thing I don't think you have taken into consideration wk1102 is regular bad raters ratings do not count, so even though you got a breakdown from uber, it's not a actual estimate 4.906 does not equate to 4.91 it's 4.90, so a couple of them ratings are invalid but yea as above says, ratings do mean nothing, even rider ratings I'm starting to wonder what's the point then if they can still be picked up,

My rule of thumb, I either only give out 1 or 5 stars, 5stars if I like you and would pick you up again, 1star and your blocked instantly from pairing up, as it states in uber app under help, by doing this your ratings will rise, since you get better riders, glad im in a small country for it to work effectively


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Classified said:


> 4.906 does not equate to 4.91 it's 4.90,


4.906 does equate to 4.91. If you figure out the average on tje ratings and breakdown I posted you get my rating. At 500 rated trips, every star is worth .002. 4.906-4.914 is rounded to 4.91.

Ratings that are not counted are not shown. I dont know where you got "bad raters" ratings do not count, I've seen nothing that says this.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

Jboaz686 said:


> The average persons lack of understanding basic math is mind boggling


From my favorite author:

"Anyone who cannot cope with mathematics is not fully human. At best he is a tolerable subhuman who has learned to wear shoes, bathe, and not make messes in the house." -- R. A. Heinlein, Time Enough For Love​


----------

